# Nice shot brings hard times



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Went out this after noon just to see if I could get lucky and snag a yote. No luck calling one in. So I decided to take the long way back to the car. As I was walking I got to a very long narrow field. Well it must have been my lucky day. There was a yote just a little farther than 500. I cranked on the scope after getting into a prone position took aim and fired. I dropped it in its tracks. I watched for a few min and no luck with any others coming out. I cranked my scope back and started walking to it. I got about 100yds from the yote and it sure looked like a person was standing by a tree. I kept walking and I got about 50 yds closer and this bow hunter was walking tward me. I did not even get a Hi out. He just started chewing my butt for devastating his hunt.

He actually poked my in the chest with his finger. Seriously that has not happed since I was in 5th grade. He just kept coming at me. I did a classic Bugs Bunny maneuver. I said "shh there is a buck." Looking over his left shoulder. He looked and I ran.

You know what really makes me mad about this? He never once said anything about the danger of him having the possibility of getting hit with a bullet. He was just mad about not being able to get that buck.

The yote really looked nice threw the scope. I may have to go back tomarow morning to see if I can look at the yote.

I would not have fired that shot if I would have known that guy was there regardless of his hunting success or not.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

wow that sucks.. sounds like a real @ hole!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, thankfully no one got hurt and you didn't get in a fight with this guy.
Did you take the yote with you or go back and get it later? He probably took it too ahh?
Hey, good luck in the future and Happy New Year,
Dan


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

that sounds like someone i know, where were you?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Man that is one way to make a great day turn into a bad day! Are you serious that you RAN from him? LOL!


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

People: Coyotes trump bucks. You called it right.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Dang, that day sucked for BOTH of you. Yeah, he was a bit out of line, but if i had a combo of a bullet zipping past me AND a good buck get spooked off at the same time, I'd be a bit P.O'd too! Just glad nobody got hurt.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Two things I would want to know about this was if the land the coyote was on was posted and if it was did you have permission to be hunting on it?

If it was not posted, then the other guy was out of line and walking away was the right thing to do. If it was posted, you deserved a butt chewing!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Were you trespassing or something? If not you had just as much right as him to shoot that yote as he had being in there deer hunting. :eyeroll: What a bungholio.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

What would you have done if the guy chased you when you took off running?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is all public land in the river bottoms south of Mandan. I only say the coyote. The guy and the deer were in the trees. I can only guess but I would say the deer must have been going to the field.

I did run from him. Granted I do not run that fast any more. If he would have ran after me I would have pointed my rifle or handgun at him. Thank god it did not come to that at all.

I can see where the guy was mad. I would be a little mad if the same thing happened to me. I would be happy that I did not get hurt though.

I did make it out very early this morning and the yote was gone. He must have taken it.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

When hunting public land other hunters is just something you have to deal with. That dude was way out of line. What a yaehoo.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

boondocks said:


> When hunting public land other hunters is just something you have to deal with. That dude was way out of line. What a yaehoo.


I agree. Crap like that happens on public land. It sucks, but its going to happen. Glad no one was hurt. I think I'd have gotten back in his face. Now if he was mad and yelling at you because you endangered his life, that would be a little different, but still... he had not right. You go in the field in camo and hide, you should expect that to happen at some point.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Was he wearing hunter orange? Was it during deer season. Out here in MT you are required to wear 400sq inches of orange above the waist, if I'm not mistaken. Plus, deer season closed about a month ago.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

He was bow hunting that is still open for a few more days apparently. When bow hunting you only need to wear orange during gun season. I was using my 308 to get a coyote.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA I laughed my a$$ off picturing you running away from the guy in the middle of a field hahahaha :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

People

My in laws are from Mandan, and I hunted deer a few years ago with my father in law down in the Kimball Bottoms SE of Bismarck. Got one of my best bucks down in there and had some good bonding time with father in law.

But I agree with what some others have already said. Sometimes hunting on large areas of public land can be scary. We had a group join in with us and I was never as uncomfortable hunting as I was that day. One guy was pretty much spinning like a top shooting at deer running on both sides of him. Another guy was literally running down the road shooting his gun while running. Because of those experiences that weekend I don't know if I will ever hunt there again.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I agree. Hunting public land brings out poor gun handling, confrontational people, and a few good dog fights now and then. Not for me. 
I prefer hunting alone (my dog along if applicable) or with one other person that I know.

Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

My state is almost all public land and I wouldn't give that up for the world, imagine I get to hunt when ever I want, and where ever I want. pretty much. well if that happened to me here. I would have apologised to the man for molesting his hunt and told him that I did not see him there and I was very sorry. and thats that. Now if he were to escalate the situation in a hostile matter like that, we then would be playing court, judge and jury right there with a sentence. And yes, I would clear leather with my iron to protect my self "I wont run"! no one threatens me or lays a finger on my body. and no this ain't about no stupid coyote Its about me being a human and not someones punching bag. Let a bastard like that try it here and see if he ever makes it out of the desert again. :soapbox:


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's a similar story from 3 years ago, I was archery deer hunting north of the Grand Canyon in the Kiabab area and I shot a buck and was about to load it on the back of my quad. Then I see this guy approaching me with a dirty look on his face and he said to me that he would like it if I would keep my quad off the top of the hill because I was scaring off the deer, I told him I didn't want to leave a gut pile on the hill because my friend was still hunting in this area and that it was a good distance down the hill to get to a trail road. He then says to me "Ive been hunting this area for 8 years and haven't seen or been bothered by another hunter until you came along", well I was new to this area but it was public land, then he tells me I better not tell anyone about this spot or else because he had been chasing a 40" buck on this hill, well if I remember right the record for this area was just over a 38" spread. So he was full of it. He then started to get more nasty to me. So I told him about a 10 lb bass I had mounted on my wall and that the bass would of been still alive and free if he only would of kept his mouth shut. He then walked away and left me alone. I then told a Game and Fish officer in the Kiabab area about this guy and he told me to come get him if this jerk gave me any more problems. The officer said to me that some idiots think they own public land when they get frustrated on their hunt.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I lived for a year...last year infact...in central Wisconsiin. Was the worst year of my hunting career. Had we stayed there, I would have probably sold my peashooters and hung it up. Lots of public hunting areas but lots of people as well.

Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I had a similar encounter, except mine was a little worse. I can't remember if I told the story or not. I was hunting down by Kindred a couple years back. I shot a nice 5x5 buck, and watched it lay down about 80 yards from my stand. Shot him a little back. :x About 10 minutes after I shot him a car comes cruising down the field road that is on the land i hunt. POSTED he stopped his car right under my stand and gets out screaming. The area I am in is three belts meeting at 90 degree angles with a road right threw the middle. My buddy was on the end of another belt about 50 yards from me watching the whole thing go down. The guy got out of his car, I recognized him, he owned the land butting up to the land I was hunting. I knew me and my buddy were the only ones hunting it, and with permission. The guy was holding his shot gun. He is screaming at me to get the hell off his land, I calmly was telling him it wasn't his land it was so and so's he then got even more mad yada yada. In the mean time I am focused on the shotty pointed half A$$ed at me. I proceed to start to draw back my bow telling him if he doesn't put his gun down I was going to fire at him. Tell you what I have never been so scared. He did so and drove away. My buddy and I get out of stand both shaking. He tells me he was at full draw the whole time and damn near pulled the trigger. He has had an encounter with the guy a year before. I talked to the land owner about it and he told me to call the cops. I didn't fearing he would retaliate. He knows me and my truck. So we left it at that. I now carry my Glock! The worst part of the story I went out to get my buck, and it was gone. In all of the yelling he ran into the corn, who's corn was it? The ahole that damn near shot me. I went to my truck put my bow away and started tracking he went out through a slough in his land and I lost blood because it was walking through sheet water. :evil:

There is my blabbering scary stuff. Much like scariest thing about hunting is knowing anyone you encounter has a gun....


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm not sure if its legal to carry your glock. In my state it is illegal to have a rifle when hunting for something during bow season, or hunting something you can only use shotgun.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nope you can do it here in the great state of ND!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

coyote_buster said:


> I'm not sure if its legal to carry your glock.


Dude... You're missing the point. I'd carry the Glock.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

I have also noticed that deer hunters (as in only deer) are well jerks towards predator hunters which dosnt make any sense because what is natures deer hunters,,,, coyotes maybe and i have been a deer hunter as long as i can remember and just started huntin yotesa year ago and that bothers me because i started cause deer hunting got to easy, i wanted more of a challenge, and i found it let me tell ya but thats just been on my mind since i read this post :soapbox:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> coyote_buster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if its legal to carry your glock.
> ...


What do you suppose he do with it? Shoot the guy? :eyeroll:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

There are a lot of good reasons on this thread as to why a I don't like public areas. Everyone has a gun or a bow or a glock. Maybe more than one.
Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What would you do if a guy has a shot gun pointed at you? Ask him what the weather is suppost to be tomorrow?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> What would you do if a guy has a shot gun pointed at you? Ask him what the weather is suppost to be tomorrow?


I'm not saying you were wrong and certainly not saying he was right. I'm just saying that there are a lot of hot heads out there and you never know what you might run into.

Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

People,

You mentioned you don't run as fast as you use too. Are you an older gentleman? I think you did the right thing going the other way. If I was worried I probably would have walked backwards keeping my eyes on the guy. Wouldn't want to take a bullet in the back. Did you ever get the coyote?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Leo,
You took the words out of my mouth. I believe I'd have done the same thing. Just left. I think that it was absolutely the right thing to do.

I applaud your judgement PEOPLE. :beer: 
Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess back east were you guys are at, the public land areas are small in size and your private sections account for most of the state. So I can see how your public areas could get pretty crowded, so I can see your point.
But my public land is measured in the millions and millions of acres, most of times when I go out hunting I never see another human and theirs no cell phone service either out here, your in no mans land you really get to feel like Jeremiah Johnson out here sometimes. AZ has less than a hand full of ranches that have enough land to really hunt off of, most ranches in AZ lease grazing rights for their cattle from the National forest, public state trust land, military testing base's and BLM land. We license hunters get to hunt on all this land, and its awesome because its the peoples land everyone owns it. It belongs to all of us "Thank you Teddy Roosevelt." So I don't have to look at all those stinking "No Treaspassing" signs. "I would sacrifice all the safety in the world for one drop of freedom" 10 Gauge.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> What would you do if a guy has a shot gun pointed at you? Ask him what the weather is suppost to be tomorrow?


One thing that I wouldn't do is pull out my Glock and start pointing IT at him. If that isn't the recipe for disaster I don't know what is. All the tough guy crap aside, if your gonna carry a gun around for the sole purpose of confronting someone you better be ready to get shot, shoot somebody(possibly killing them) or sit in the clink for a long time.

To answer your question "What would I do"? Try to calm him down, say what ever you have to to get out of there safely, then call the police when I do get out there.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I did calm him down thats why he walked away, but if you knew the guy you would know why I carry it. He lives in a one room hut thing in the woods. Only way to his house is by a four wheel trail. He lives like a Mt. Man. He dosn't give a rip about anything. Would I have pulled the gun out that day? Nope. Would I have been thinking about it? I was in a tough position sitting tied to a tree. I coulden't try and walk away, coulden't run, coulden't call for help. At least I had someone watching the whole thing go down. A better question might be why did the guy step out of his car on Private property with a loaded shot gun and point it TOWARDS. Not directly at me. But then again if you weren't in the situation you can always critisize.

People did the right thing in his situation. He deescalated it, then walked away. Some people are just plain stupid and think they can push people around. The best thing to do is put your pride aside and walk away. IMO


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

First of all you don't carry a weapon to confront people. That's called brandishing a firearm and thats illegal. You do it to cease the threat on your life which means your pulling the trigger. don't draw it, unless your going shoot it. And I'd rather be judged by my peers, then carried in a box by my peers. By no means would I provoke or escalate a hostile situation but I will stop one. And yes we are talking about everyone's personal choices and judgement calls here and everyone has that right. Some people live by " Those who run away, live to run away again and run away again", well you get the picture. But "This cowboy don't run". 
10 Gauge.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sounds like someone doesn't mind sitting in jail. :withstupid:


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Is it that? or is it maybe one of us is sporting a vagina between their legs.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

10 gauge said:


> Is it that? or is it maybe one of us is sporting a vagina between their legs.


Sporting a vagina? Never heard it put quite like that. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

People,,,I think I would have remineded him (not to nicely) That I he had just watched me kill a coyote 500yds away and he had a bow and I had a rifle. I wouldn't have wanted to esculate things, but, I think before it was over, he'd be the one running away! :sniper:


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

People,,,I think I would have remineded him (not to nicely) That I he had just watched me kill a coyote 500yds away and he had a bow and I had a rifle. I wouldn't have wanted to esculate things, but, I think before it was over, he'd be the one running away! :sniper:


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Amen on that one brother.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

10 gauge said:


> First of all you don't carry a weapon to confront people. That's called brandishing a firearm and thats illegal. You do it to cease the threat on your life which means your pulling the trigger. don't draw it, unless your going shoot it. And I'd rather be judged by my peers, then carried in a box by my peers. By no means would I provoke or escalate a hostile situation but I will stop one. And yes we are talking about everyone's personal choices and judgement calls here and everyone has that right. Some people live by " Those who run away, live to run away again and run away again", well you get the picture. But "This cowboy don't run".
> 10 Gauge.


 :lol: :rollin:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am only 31. I do not run any more had way too much of that in the Marine Corps. I do walk a lot so that is not a problem. I only had to run a few yards to the tree line. That is only 3 or 4 yds. At the time I did not think he would shoot me in the back so running was a good choice. I was wondering if he would stab me with the arrow he was holding. Sure I had my 9mm with but I do not want to get stabbed or shot with an arrow even if I could have gotten shots off. It is far better to getaway. He just kept getting madder and madder. You know how some individuals get. You can not talk to them and you have to move away. Everything I said to him just fell on deaf ears.

Once I saw him standing there I slung my rifle. I did not want to appear to be a threat to him. I do carry my Glock in a leg holster that is right at hand height so I can get to it fast if I need to. (It is far cheaper to shoot a 9mm for something a few yds then launching a 175gr SMK.)

I did go back the next morning and it was not there. He either carried it off or something took it. I would say he tossed it in to the high grass far enough away so I could not find it. I do not sell the hides but I do like to know what I shot. Was it a male or female, how big was it? How much damage did the bullet do? You know the important questions.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Fellow Devil Dog, I'm just glad to hear that you didn't take a broad head in the back and your safe. Marines are taught never to run away from danger. But you were there and we weren't, only you knew the situation so you made the decision that you thought was best and I respect that.
So does this mean you cant run a 3 mile in 18 minutes or less for perfect score anymore? :lol: :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I see this thread has gone quite a few different directions, with some others sharing some similar experiences.

What can all be agreed upon, is that People is still allright and noone got hurt.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Well again, PEOPLE, I think you made a good choice and am glad that you and the bow hunter are alive and well and ringing in the New Year. They'll be other deer and other coyotes.

All the deer (and coyotes) ever bred won't replace one man dead (or wounded, or in jail.)

Good hunting,
Dan


----------

